# TURKIYE vs. USA



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys, it has been a long time since I last logged in and tonight I was curious about the commentS of 2010 FIBA WORLD BASKETBALL CHAMPHIONSHIP. SInce I am from Turkey, we are really happy to be in the finals as a nation. Now that we are done and most of the people and even the players of the Turkish basketball team don't consider themselves good enough to beat USA. Anyway, I just wanted to start the thread. Hope that the better side wins..


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The U.S. team looks pretty good now, not perfect but without a glaring weakness like arrogance or poor defense. 

It's NFL time here, so this game will be pushed aside. It is so early that it will get some viewership as people wait for football, but not much. Obama could get arrested and they would still focus on the NFL, haha.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> The U.S. team looks pretty good now, not perfect but without a glaring weakness like arrogance or poor defense.
> 
> It's NFL time here, so this game will be pushed aside. It is so early that it will get some viewership as people wait for football, but not much. Obama could get arrested and they would still focus on the NFL, haha.


Actually, the final doesn't start until about halftime of the early games in the NFL today.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Final is about to start.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Durant off to another great start and Turkey is feeding off of the energy from the crowd early on


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The US defense is putting its stamp on the game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why does Billups get so many minutes? He slows down the game and he really hasn't been shooting the ball well anyway. He always tries to play the hero and hit those fast break 3's but it usually ends up costing the team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why does Billups get so many minutes? He slows down the game and he really hasn't been shooting the ball well anyway. He always tries to play the hero and hit those fast break 3's but it usually ends up costing the team.


I have been asking myself the same question...

USA leading 42-32 at the half, Durant with 20 points


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Kevin Durant is nasty.

Two threes back to back to make it a 16 point lead to open the second half.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Starting guards Billups and Rose are sucking in this Turkey game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This feels almost like the Lithuania game. Unless the Turks can on a 10-0 run or something like that, they are not coming back. I think it's also impressive how these young guys have never lost their composure and just stay calm.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm happy for this team, lot of guys I like and have been following for years. Everyone had a role, everyone accepted that role and everyone knew Durant was the guy and easily the best player during the world championships. 

Turkey is also a deserving second, they have been fortunate to beat Serbia, but otherwise have been very strong and consistent throughout the tournament.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Usa Usa Usa!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I personally enjoyed watching this team get the gold over past USA teams. Really fun squad.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

14 years is a long time, better late than never. Congratulations on the gold.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pretty incredible that the USA can win a gold medal in 2008, not return a single player, and win a world championship in 2010... now that's basketball dominance.


----------

